# Making trap door?



## k0n0ha-easy

Hi,


How do you guys make your trap doors? I can't seem to think of any ways to make one. I couldn't find any at the stores too.

Thank!


-John-


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Maybe this will give you some idea!

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/7587/loftbuildingproject011tu7.jpg


----------



## kalapati

k0n0ha-easy said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you guys make your trap doors? I can't seem to think of any ways to make one. I couldn't find any at the stores too.
> 
> Thank!
> 
> -John-






one of our members PMed me requesting inside view of my trap door i might as well share it here:

















so if i want them out to loft fly i just have to pull this string from the outside to open the trap door.












and these are my young horses relaxing:





















*and there they go:* 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMsGH3nBto8&feature=user_





kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


----------



## Grim

So they just drop in?


----------



## kalapati

*here's more*



Grim said:


> So they just drop in?


yes


















































kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


----------



## Eriduardo

That's a pretty nifty trap


----------



## Bluecheckard

very nice loft you have there kalapati! what is the size of this loft? you mentioned in one of your post that you are from Lemon grove. are you Romel A. or do you know him?


----------



## kalapati

Bluecheckard said:


> very nice loft you have there kalapati! what is the size of this loft? you mentioned in one of your post that you are from Lemon grove. are you Romel A. or do you know him?



thank you. it's 9X6 and the front height is 6 feet. yes i am from lemon grove. my name is gerald not romel and i don't know him. 
where are u from? 

happy fourth!

kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


----------



## bzvon

kalapati said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalapati
> San Diego
> http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


Nice trap door sir gerald.. Magaya nga..


----------



## Ramiro

When the trap is not opened and the birds can't get out, is the opening just big enough to drop in or do they actually have to push the door open a little to get it?


----------



## james fillbrook

yea cool trap


----------



## klorinth

Gerald,

Very nice. You have definitley given me some ideas of what i want to try on my own design.

I am curious about those drop trap designs that use small dowels in them. Seems to be to reduce the size of the opening. Make a large door useable by only something the size of a pigeon? Is this security against predators? What is the minimum size then? How wide should they be in order not to interfere with the pigeons trapping?

Thanks again for the great pics.


----------



## samps

I just built this trap door for my loft. havent really tried it yet but i think it will work fine. sometimes the wires get stuck but the birds cant get out.

all i did was straighten a two wire hangers then cut them a few inches longer than the door and made a loop on one end. then nailed fence staples to hold the wires.

i cant post a picture cause this isnt my computer but. there is one on my personal profile, if your interested.


----------



## maine123

Hmm... very nifty trap. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pegasus

I honestly think having some bobs on the trap door will make the birds think twice and with-out them it's so easy for them just to fly down or go in...But of course bobs will be use in many years to come by some other fanciers...


----------



## LittleJohn

If they are trained with bobs, it shouldn't be such a hinderance should it?


----------



## LUCKYT

I think they take to it easier than Bobs, the do not have to"push" against them. think about the first time any bird you had was trying to get thru the Bobs, they always seem to"stall" and back out, at least at first. I like them, but only used them for a while, my last season of flying racers. Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Birds do hesitate to come in when you first introduce them to bobs but I think once they get the hang of it they do just fine. I use bobs and I haven't had any problems with my birds. They trap just fine, IMO.


----------



## Lovebirds

I've got a drop trap on my YB loft and bobs on the OB loft. Today, I had the birds out and decided it was about time for them to get used to going through the bobs again, as opposed to the window since we start racing in a month, so I shut the windows and forced them to use the bobs. No problems with the OB's but the yearlings, that used the drop trap last year, sat out in the aviary for about an hour, before they decided it was getting late and went in. 
The thing is, if you use an electronic clock, the birds don't have to "trap" to get clocked.....they simply have to step on the pad.......once my birds are in the clock, I don't care whether they trap or not. Most of the time, if I have a bird come in from a race that doesn't want to trap, it will trap when the next bird comes in. 
If they want to get inside BAD enough, they'll go through whatever eventually. It's what they get used to.


----------



## Mader631

I've seen a design like this only using Plexy glass door & wood sides.


----------



## APF_LOFT

the pic below is my modify belgian drop trap it not finish yet but i have another trap like this install to may old loft and it working fine for me.


----------



## TN_PIGEON

Some folks use a simple hole/window. Clearly you would not want to keep it open at all times.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

What clearance do they need between the the door and the 2x4 header?
Do you realy need the triangular sides or would a simple slide bolt work?
I want to be able to use it as a door to close off the draft when things get too cold.


----------



## GaryWCo

Check Foy's, Jedds, Global, and NE Pigeon Supply. I bought a nice Belgium Drop Trap from NE Pigen Supply. I built a two tunnel front entrance to the trap that accomodates my Unikon race antenna.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

here are a couple I made.

I used some old hunting arrows for the bobs on this one.

















this one is just the same piece of wood from the hole cut and a set of cabinet door hinges.









this is the one I raced with all season, it was given to me by SouthTown Racers with my first batch of birds.


----------



## AZCorbin

Wayne Johnson said:


> What clearance do they need between the the door and the 2x4 header?
> Do you realy need the triangular sides or would a simple slide bolt work?
> I want to be able to use it as a door to close off the draft when things get too cold.


I built that trap style a a couple weeks ago. I did the triangle sides to help discourage doves from dropping in. I however built my sides next to the door so it can still fully close.


----------

